# Correct Hollowgram Si spindle length?



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

Wondering if anyone knew what the correct spindle length for the Cannondale Hollowgram Si crank was for my 2010 caad9? Im starting to assume the bike company i ordered this from messed up my order again (sent me a crankset with no bearings) and sent me the wrong length spindle after looking at the picture my LBS sent me. I ordered the 104mm crankset, but i'm thinking this isn't it. Im waiting for my LBS to tell me how long this one is and which size i need.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

That should be the right length MT bike is running at 128mm.


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

zamboni said:


> That should be the right length MT bike is running at 128mm.


104mm is the correct length or the picture appears to be the correct length?


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

That doesn't look right. You do however need a 104mm spindle for road double crank set.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Masonia 925:

The spindle is incorrectly installed!!!

There is a left and right side to the spindle. The left side of the spindle has a lip that mates to the bearing shield. You do have the correct size, from what I see. 

1. Remove crankset.
2. Remove spindle.
3. Spindle is installed from the non-drive side first!!!

CHL


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

CHL said:


> Masonia 925:
> 
> The spindle is incorrectly installed!!!
> 
> ...


haha, i didnt even notice that, thanks CHL! i hope this solves my problem:thumbsup:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

CHL is the man.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

So I'm guessing your LBS isn't a Cannondale dealer, nor do they have a phone?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Marsornia925:

1. Install bearing shield onto spindle (there is a outer/inner side to the bearing shield).
2. Grease entire length of spindle and grease inner surface of bearings as well.
3. From the NON-DRIVE SIDE bearing, tap in the spindle with a rubber mallet.
a. You will notice that there is ample resistance followed by no resitance.
b. Once you have no resistance manually push the spindle to the drive side bearing.
4. Again, with the rubber mallet, tap the spindle all the way through.
a. The lip of the spinder should contact the bearing shield and the bearing.
5. Install the bearing shield onto the DRIVE SIDE half the spindle.
6. Install the amount of spacers that you think you will need.
7. Install the wave washer.
8. Install the crankset and manually press it in to see how far it will go. It should give you an indication of how many spacers you will require. Remove/add spacers as you see fit.
9. Install crankset onto spindle.
10. Install crankarm, remembering to use the crankarm bolt washer. Torque to correct specification.
11. Check condition of wave washer. Add or remove washers as necessary (requires removal of crankset).
12. Install NON-DRIVE side arm, install crank arm bolt with washer.

***Make sure to lubricate the area where the spindle interfaces with the crank arms and to lubricate the crank arm bolts with grease. I'm not sure if you saw the insturctions posted on the Enduro Bearings website but DO NOT use Rock N Roll Super Coat grease. It will ruin the grease in your cartridge bearings. Use any bearing application safe grease (Park Tools, Phil Wood greases work great). **** If in doubt, refer to the installation manual hosted on the technical section of Cannondale's website.

CHL


----------

